# Rated M, seeking general knowledge



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Seeking advice on everything from motors (brand and size), trailers (deckover or full roller), to jackass or not to jackass... scored a sweet set of 26' maravia J tubes and am curious what the buzz holds for recommendations on everything snout related...


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Think you’re limited to size on the motor, 5 hp or below. I’m a Honda fan. 26 feet long is crazy heavy so I say full rollers. Sounds like a big fun project 👍🏽
always jackass


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

MR. ED said:


> Think you’re limited to size on the motor, 5 hp or below. I’m a Honda fan. 26 feet long is crazy heavy so I say full rollers. Sounds like a big fun project 👍🏽
> always jackass


I was thinking recommendations somewhere between 25-40hp... looking to garner some knowledge from people who run snouts regularly


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There might be places that restrict you to the smaller motors...but I think they are trips where a snout is not typically used.

I wasn't sure what the max rating is... but looked it up and Grand Canyon says max 55hp combined (so no dual 40hp running at the same time). To be fair...the regulation doesn't state whether the engine is running or not...a lawyer could construe that as including the spare maybe...but I don't think that is the intent.

I'm sure BGillespie and Yardsells will come in...definitely a wealth of knowledge on the subject. Definitely pick Yardsells brain about motors and what works and doesn't. He may even be able to help you source a pair and/or help with spare parts. Seems like at least a few props and a spare lower unit would be advisable. I just talked to a buddy who had a buddy who rented the CEIBA snout a while back and took it down without knowing the motor rig lines and broke all of their props, both spare motors, and ended up basically having to borrow one of the motors off the NPS rangers rig to get out.... so bring more spare stuff then you think you should.

I know there is a document out there that has a description and diagram of the motor rig lines and where the motor eating rocks are. I've searched but couldn't find it. I'll send it to ya if I do though.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

azpowell said:


> I was thinking recommendations somewhere between 25-40hp... looking to garner some knowledge from people who run snouts regularly


My bad... missed the zero after the 5! But it looks like I was wrong anyway...


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

@BGillespie might be getting rid of a couple 30hp Hondas.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm building my first snout as we speak, I have 2 30 hp Tohatsu's, one runner and one spare. Looking to add to the 2 spare props a spare lower unit. 26 feet is a BIG ass snout, mine is 22 feet. @BGillespie has a set of old Western tubes that I THINK are 26 feet, is a huge craft compared to a regular snout. @yardsells likely knows more about this than anyone else on here...

I have a 20 foot deck over gooseneck trailer I'm putting 12" wide conveyor rollers down the length on each side, and a 8000# winch on to haul it. It's going to be almost 9 feet wide once on the trailer, so a tad over the legal limit, but I don't care. I can't imagine having a boat like this without a Jack ass.. Lower units are expensive compared to a Jack Ass. Waterman welding in Kanab makes a bomber one for not a lot, compared to a lower unit.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MNichols said:


> I'm building my first snout as we speak, I have 2 30 hp Tohatsu's, one runner and one spare. Looking to add to the 2 spare props a spare lower unit. 26 feet is a BIG ass snout, mine is 22 feet. @BGillespie has a set of old Western tubes that I THINK are 26 feet, is a huge craft compared to a regular snout. @yardsells likely knows more about this than anyone else on here...


His "small" tubes are 29 feet. He actually just picked up a pair of the tubes that Western uses for the middle of their J-rigs that measure out to 37 feet and is building out a frame for it now. Last I talked to him...he said he wanted to take that down the Grand in a month. Dude has his hands full.

I was hanging out at Inflatable Technologies with all those guys late last year and they talked about these two stroke motors that supposedly have an external oiling system and are "Grandfathered" in for the Grand and other places. Lighter weight for the power I guess. I'd love to hear more about it just for curiosities sake. I got the impression that they are kinda hard to come by...but those guys are probably sitting on a few of them.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

azpowell said:


> Seeking advice on everything from motors (brand and size), trailers (deckover or full roller), to jackass or not to jackass... scored a sweet set of 26' maravia J tubes and am curious what the buzz holds for recommendations on everything snout related...


Big question. Let's start with... motors.
I like a motor weight I can swap out myself. The 30 hp 4 stroke tohatsu is my weapon of choice. 169#. Plenty of power. The motors are super simple and rugged. I like to carry a spare identical to my runner. I feel it gives me more repair options. The grand limits to 55 hp 4 stroke but 50s are heavy not only to swap out in a breakdown but also on the jack ass.
I do run a jackass. Some commercials are getting away from jackasses and going to straight tilt. 6 in one, half a dozen... I use it all the time.
The grand allows the evinrude etecs but those are approved in the grand on a case by case basis. many commercials use them but there is going to be an approval headache depending on the ranger with privates. Also evinrude stopped making motors so there's that.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

So who's gone through the Grand ranger check out with a private snout? Would they even know a two stroke from 4 if it wasn't on the cowl or the HP?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

hooligan shmulligan said:


> So who's gone through the Grand ranger check out with a private snout? Would they even know a two stroke from 4 if it wasn't on the cowl or the HP?


Action Jackson the ranger who inspected us in 2018 and 2019 looked over every motor and spare.
He also inspected every PFD under an electron microscope.

I'd hate to risk it.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

Like cowls off looking at the heads or just reading the stickers on the cowl? The life vest inspection has gotten pretty out of control. I keep a brand new spare in the truck just in case ,because it's gotten so bad.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

hooligan shmulligan said:


> Like cowls off looking at the heads or just reading the stickers on the cowl? The life vest inspection has gotten pretty out of control. I keep a brand new spare in the truck just in case ,because it's gotten so bad.


Not cowl off but it was pretty focused attention.

We had brand new pfds with the tags still on them and he scrutinized every thread.

He kinda quickly went over our motor kits too.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Things have started to come together. Still need to source a set of outboards and build a fuel tank. Contemplating the whitewater worthy rollers when I fab up something for the stake pockets on the trailer.

Eventually going to have to get a forklift, makes all of this stuff so much less "back breaking".


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Ohhhh, me likey!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

What's a jackass lol?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Allows you to raise/lower your motor if you don't have an adjustable transom.

I was gonna buy one after last week's deso trip but after an impromptu 4 new tires on the truck, maybe that's a next year purchase.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Nother question...you snout guys accept random invitations on the grand because you have snouts for gear haulers and safety? 😆


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm on a hybrid trip in 2022, will be taking a friend's snout down... in 2023 I would love to get on a motor trip with a bunch of motor rigs, But like they say beggars can't be choosers. If I don't get something in 2023 might do a Loma to lonerock at high water


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Nother question...you snout guys accept random invitations on the grand because you have snouts for gear haulers and safety? 😆


Sometimes... but the invitation is really because of our good looks and charming personalities.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

azpowell said:


> Eventually going to have to get a forklift, makes all of this stuff so much less "back breaking".


Go big!

Right behind my truck is a Huey, that might be a little too big.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

That's how them Alta kids do that shit.


----------

